# First Grizzly order



## wpala (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi
So I thought I treat myself to a new tool I found this hand tapping tool in the Grizzly web site since I have never order anything from them in the past I thought I give it a try and see how it goes
First of all if you Canadian be very careful since they use UPS only it will cost you extra 30% for a brokerage and taxes so (17% in reality)I don't understand why they don't use USPS maybe not American enough for them :thinking: or UPS is giving them a kickbacks for the overprice services they provide, so the part came in box ripped but thanks to inner styrophone packaging it was undamaged, cleaned all the goop off the parts and put it all together and the hole where the tap supposed to go is miss-aline with the shaft 


here is another shoot


so any larger tap will hit that side wall so much for Chinese engineering and quality control I know I can fix this I can make a hole a bit larger but come on this is not  a rocket sicience  just simple tool I don't think I will be buying anything anymore from them

Paul


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 2, 2013)

Can't you loosen the bolts that holds the green painted casting and realign the spindle?


----------



## wpala (Jan 2, 2013)

The casting has only  holes  I have tried to loosen it but it just keeps coming back to the same position  unles I make them larger then I could move it over a tiny bit.  I just don't think I should be going through all of that with the new equipment just waiting to hear back from Grizzly after that I will try to figure out something 

Paul


----------



## 7HC (Jan 2, 2013)

wpala said:


> I don't think I will be buying anything anymore from them
> 
> Paul



I think that would be your loss rather than theirs.  Grizzly didn't manufacture it and they have a reputation for carrying better Chinese machinery than most suppliers, as well as having excellent customer service.

It doesn't matter who the supplier is, a lemon will come along every once in a while.


M


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 2, 2013)

7HC has a good point.  I would try and call Grizzly and explain the problem to them.  It's my understanding that they are pretty good to work with.

-Ron


----------



## wpala (Jan 2, 2013)

I think I was misunderstood by some folks I'm just disappointed first order and have a product that needs to be corrected  or replaced going through a hassle of importing it paying shipping  duties brokerage etc.. not worth the hassle this is something guys from the States don't have to deal with so it is a lot easier for you, never said that Grizzly will not replace or try to fix the problem on the contrary I already talk to the service department and was assure that the matter will be resolved so I'm not worry just disappointed  i guess is just my luck ... or lack of it.
Same with the milling machine looking for a Milling machine like PM 30 or PM45 (IH 45 clone) nobody has one, not here in Canada not in the States 


Paul


----------



## xalky (Jan 2, 2013)

Understood.  I don't think you should have to pay for shipping in any case.

It seems like it'd be an easy fix though, unless the tap is out of square with the table. If the taps out of square with the table then I'd send it back. I understand that it should be correct from the vendor but sometimes it's just easier to fix it yourself. I'd ask them for a discount coupon or something and fix it myself, but thats just me.


----------



## 7HC (Jan 2, 2013)

wpala said:


> Same with the milling machine looking for a Milling machine like PM 30 or PM45 (IH 45 clone) nobody has one, not here in Canada not in the States
> 
> Paul



Can't speak for Canada, but Wholesale Tool have the ZX45 (IH 45 Clone) in stock here in the States: http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...ail+Column+(WT)&update_continue_shopping=true

Check with Enco as well as they carry a similar model.

EMachinetool also carry that model here in the States: http://www.emachinetool.com/new/catalog/vertical.cfm?ProductID=697


M


----------



## wpala (Jan 3, 2013)

7HC said:


> Can't speak for Canada, but Wholesale Tool have the ZX45 (IH 45 Clone) in stock here in the States: http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...ail+Column+(WT)&update_continue_shopping=true
> 
> Check with Enco as well as they carry a similar model.
> 
> ...



I called Wholsale tool  they don't have one in stock although the web site shows that is in stock, they have 1 smaller 40 unit but since I'm spending that kind of $ I want the biggest that I can find in the bench top model I like PM 45 a lot less money then emachine tool but thanks for the link i will call them, sometimes this stuff shows as available then you call and they say they on the way and will be here in the 6-8 weeks or the shipping to Canada is 1/2 the price of the machine

Paul


----------



## tripletap3 (Jan 3, 2013)

But you have Busy Bee Tools! I really like their stuff even though it wouldn't be worthwhile for me to order anything from them for the same reason.


----------



## wpala (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes but their selection sucks they might have 1/5 th of  the equipment that Grizzly carries, I do buy from them from time to time 

Paul



tripletap3 said:


> But you have Busy Bee Tools! I really like their stuff even though it wouldn't be worthwhile for me to order anything from them for the same reason.


----------

